# Ras-el-hanout boneless leg of lamb



## atomicsmoke (Apr 14, 2014)

Made my own ras-el-hanout spice mix. Rubbed the meat, tied it up, overnight in the fridge.
In the smoker set at 250F.












IMG_20140412_191910.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2014






Couldn't take it out at 140F IT - more than half of my dinner companions would not have touched it.

Done in less than 3 hours. Very juicy even when done.












IMG_20140412_214811.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2014


















IMG_20140412_215418.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2014






Thanks for looking.


----------



## moikel (Apr 14, 2014)

Great stuff
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,that ras el hanout is a wonderful mix for things like lamb.

I make my own as well although its scaled back a bit from some of the recipes you see.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 14, 2014)

Moikel,
You might like to know that this leg (and I assume the whole lamb it used to belong to) came all the way from your neck of woods.

Thank you for that Aussies.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 14, 2014)

Those are some mouthwatering pics! Mmm Mmm Mmmmmm!


----------



## moikel (Apr 15, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Moikel,
> You might like to know that this leg (and I assume the whole lamb it used to belong to) came all the way from your neck of woods.
> 
> Thank you for that Aussies.


My late mother was from Orillia Ontario hell of a cook. She did great lamb come to think of it's he did great everything.


----------

